# Ginnie Springs mini Rally



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

we went out this past weekend.... no fishing, but plenty of sight-seeing. 

plans to go this coming weekend as well.

i plan on camping, floating, and free-diving the caves/springs.

anyone want to go?


----------

